# Is it possible to lose the overhanging tummy?



## Zou

I had a c section so I don't know if this makes any difference. I'm dieting at the moment, trying to lose about 2 and a half stone. Since having LO I have this loose flabby stretched tummy. Is it possible it'll go if I lose weight? My auntie had two c sections and said it's impossible to lose however heard you try as the muscles have been split or something. Help!


----------



## biliboi2

I hope its poss! My c section scar is in bikini line so that shouldnt affect it. Also surely stomach muscles knit back together?


----------



## babyblog

I guess we are all different but it's definately not a set thing, I've had two sections now, my last was 4 months ago and iv got no stomach at all. Iv gone back in quicker this time than the first for some reason. I have lost weir with WW and go to aerobics and do sit ups etc so do work at it, and I walk a lot and swim but yes it's do able x


----------



## chell5544

i dont think its any different then having a natura i think some women just find it harder or it will never go back to how it was no matter what they do but i didn have a c-section i too need to diet and get my stomach back in 
its a muscle so exercise would be the best bet to try gentle sit ups maybe or join an exercise class i use the wii so i can do it in my own time

i like the saying "to look good with clothes on diet but to look good naked exercise" lol


----------



## wishingonastar

I love that saying chell :thumbup:


----------



## loverguts

If you have the willpower then its definitely possible. My friend had a c-section and no overhang (which she did have for the first 6ish months).

For some its harder than others but if you really push yourself to do exercise and eat healthily then theres no reason why you cant lose it :)

Im back to my pre pregnancy weight but still have a bit of pudge round my tummy, i know it can be shifted as did it before but this time i just cant be bothered, hehe. I am going to make an effort to get rid of it by the new year though...ugh!


----------



## Zou

Glad to know its not just a cut and dry thing. I definitely have the willpower to stick with it. I don't know but until last month it didn't bother me at all. If my mum made her usual comments about how she's thinner than me, she only weighed 9st 7 at 40 weeks pregnant blah blah blah i couldnt have cared less but for some reason i finally feel ready to do something about it :thumbup:


----------



## maysiemoo

wii fit yoga can lift it a bit easy and cheap to try if you already have it.i need to try using it again but i just cannot be arsed.


----------



## eulmh82

Mine wans;t a C section but I do have the same problem with my tummy but it is going down slowly as I am losing weight so I am hopeful! :)


----------



## MarcsMrs

Pilates has been a lifesaver for me....really seeing the difference in my tummy! That & walking everyday & a healthy diet!


----------



## babyblog

Zou said:


> Glad to know its not just a cut and dry thing. I definitely have the willpower to stick with it. I don't know but until last month it didn't bother me at all. If my mum made her usual comments about how she's thinner than me, she only weighed 9st 7 at 40 weeks pregnant blah blah blah i couldnt have cared less but for some reason i finally feel ready to do something about it :thumbup:

I think it's a time thing. You've got to give yourself some time and when you feel your willpower return then go for it. For me, got to the point where my old clothes were still too small and. Was sick of being caught in that in between stage and something just clicked. You'll do it I'm sure


----------



## stacey&bump

Yes it is possible , start off easy though , don't push urself or ull give up , I'm doin the jillian michaels dvd , 30 day shred and reli notice the difference in my stomach , and I'm using myfitnesspal app , its a great way of counting calories and keeping record of excercise , reli recommend it ! Good luck hun x


----------



## Mrs Doddy

ive started doing sit ups - its gone down a bit from dieting and exercise I hope the sit ups help a bit


----------



## jensha

Totally possible. you have to LIFT WEIGHTS.

Not the 1lb dumbbells, the real heavy ones. Lift like a man. There are good workout programs for women who wants to start with lifting. I suggest the book ''The New Rules of Lifting for Women: Lift Like a Man, Look Like a Goddess''. As for DVDs, I suggest Chalean Extreme
Look on Youtube for a sample.

Look at her, she has 7 kids and has the best body ever!!!! https://www.teambeachbody.com/member/sn/toni7


----------

